# du broadband



## mr_ap (Jul 8, 2011)

hi all, moving into jbr at the weekend. Anyone know on average how long it takes to get du broadband, tv etc set up? Is it a case of them flicking a switch and giving us a router?

tia.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The average set up time from Du is determined on which way the wind is blowing, what the temparature of the Himalayas is, and also whether or not they can be bothered turning up. One of the worst companies in the world.


----------



## mr_ap (Jul 8, 2011)

this is promising  thanks anyways.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Got mine done in a week. The best place to go is the DU office in JBR (Sadaf) - they do all the paperwork there, and set up the time for the technician to come to your apt to do the set-up.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Insha'Allah

If you aren't familiar with that term, relax, they will get to it when they get to it.

-md000/Mike



mr_ap said:


> hi all, moving into jbr at the weekend. Anyone know on average how long it takes to get du broadband, tv etc set up? Is it a case of them flicking a switch and giving us a router?
> 
> tia.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Got mine done the same day ... perhaps it helps that I live in Sadaf itself ...


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

You think Du is a problem? Had five trips to Etis. to be told I needed something else every time. One trip to Du (when it became the right company) had it set up in three days!


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Out of context but it took du three days of hard labor to realize that i couldn't get emails my because my domain was expired when i suggested exactly that to them and then another 3 days for them to activate it... 

Point being.. i think their inter departmental communication is very weak...


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmmm... could it be Du's fault that I can't seem to set up my V**?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Barbalee said:


> Hmmm... could it be Du's fault that I can't seem to set up my V**?


No. And to reiterate the forum's rules - illegal activities are not tolerated 

-md000/Mike


----------

